# Metal thing covered over chipset



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

hi ive been having problem recently with this PC, the motherboard is this one (http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/ecs/K7VZA.htm) 

I was curious, theres this metal thing covering over the chip set it kinda looks like the part in this picture (http://www.build-your-own-cheap-computer.com/images/Motherboard-9.jpg) that's labeled "J", it fell off i tried putting it back on but couldn't, could this pose any problems for me?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

that's the heatsink. Without it, the chipset will boil into a nice not-RMA-able mess. 

You'll need to get new thermal paste, reapply it, then re-install the clip or spring (if present) that usually holds it clamped down.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

i have this thing that came with either my CPU or motherboard, cant remember cause it was a barebones kit, anyway its says "heatsink compounds" and it also says "For CPU Cooler Used" and it also says "thermal conductivity" and thermal resistance" can i use this for the job?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes. Thats what is commonly known as "chip goo".
It helps the transfer of heat between the CPU and heat-sink.
Watch this video, it'll show you _exactly_ what happens when you dont fit a heat sink properly (or at all...)


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Dont use too much of it though. a thin layer over the surface of the chip will suffice, be carefull not to let it leak anywhere else, as it can cause other problems. The heat sink you told us has fallen off should have either a mounting clip or push pins to attatch it to the motherboard, these are pretty essential to seating it correctly, so if it is missing, source a replacement before you start.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

i just wanna make sure before i do this, you guys do know im not talking about the CPU with the CPU Fan Sitting right over it, im talking about the other thing (http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/8849/heatsink1cl.jpg), i can still use this "chip goo" on it?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

You are talking about the North Bridge cooler. As far as I know, its perfectly feasable. As I said, dont apply too much (so it squeezes out of the sides). Only enough so there is a very thin layer. One last tip, after re-reading what you posted earlier in this thread (re. chip goo/heatsink compound that was supplied with something), you might want to buy some higher quality compound to ensure correct and efficient transmission of heat to the heatsink. Arctic Silver 5 is aparently very good whilst Cooler Master High Performance is more mid-market.
There is an alternative with thermal pads, however they are thicker and tricky to apply


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Thank you very much for all your help im gonna give it a try after work, ill post the results ASAP


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you, hope it goes well. Once you have done one repair/replacement job on any computer equipment, it should give you the confidence to try more in time (or at least feel competant!)


----------

